# J. Comma Book



## Prufrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Not looking for an on-board debate of the Johannine Comma. 

What I _am_ looking for are thoughts from both those who reject it and accept it as to what book/monograph/essay/article/etc. is the best and most thorough defense of its authenticity. 

Thanks.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a good link - scroll down to number 3. Not exhaustive, but good nonetheless.

CHAPTER EIGHT

The whole book lists other 'controversial' verses as well.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Ahh yes -- that's a useful book which I've referenced many times. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes it is. I like the stuff on the early church. I've read alot of them, and take what they say over the 'modern' scholars. Especially when I hear of Cyprian. I've read his writings, and he's quite good.


----------

